# Hinge Jig



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Anyone ever use this tool? 

Was watching "This old house" today and Norm was using this clever tool. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

plazaman said:


> Anyone ever use this tool?
> 
> Was watching "This old house" today and Norm was using this clever tool. Anyone have any info on it?


I don't see any clever tool:blink:


----------



## fastg60 (Feb 20, 2006)

i think it's something he made.


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

I use a cheap adj.plastic jig made by porter cable makes very clean mortises, but theres alot of setup-kevin


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

*Love those Jigs*



Kevin H said:


> I use a cheap adj.plastic jig made by porter cable makes very clean mortises, but theres alot of setup-kevin


I've used the PC jigs successfully many times, however set-up time is tedious and you can, if your not careful, make a boo-boo (I admit, I have). I would suggest renting a template jig if you don't use it often and want a no mistake fit between door and jamb.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Unless you do a lot of doors, why not make your own templates (most of the millworkers I know do it and I have my own I've made for the various hinge sizes)... Cheap way to go. Got the Porter Cable plastic one with my PC router but, it flexes to much (a little bit of sideways pressure and the result isn't great - quite flimsy). Used to have a set that you set the distance between hinges (three templates connected). You could router the door and then flip a little tab and could router the jamb at the perfect header gap for the door. I think it cost me $300 about ten years ago. I don't know where the hell I left it after moving three times :sad: ..


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't see any thing either. But someone must have seen something to get the idea about hinge jigs going. I have used the single Porter Cable black plastic successfully for a long time. I agree that they tend to rock a bit, especially with a full size router, but I keep a dedicated trim router set up for this operation. I have used it for so long that I don't have any set up problems as a single jig. I have never used it coupled as a complete door set up. For lots of doors, I use the Bosch kit. Both Bosch and Porter Cable make multi-hinge kits, but the Bosch wins hand down for me because you can go from right to left hand doors without having to re set the jig as with the PC.There are still many applications where you just can"t beat a 30 minute investment to make your own jig.


----------

